# Adding Input to 2006 GTO Factory Stereo



## Foxman (Jan 25, 2010)

I have been looking to add an input to my factory stereo on my 2006 GTO so I can use an IPod, MP3 player, etc.. I have looked all over the place, but all I come up with are designs that use an FM modulator that hooks into the antenna. I would prefer something that allows for a direct input so that the signal quality is better. Any ideas or technical solutions to work around this would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

I can't get it to link for some reason but there's a member here, exwrx, who did a thread called "DIY Aux in w/Pic's". If you search 'Aux' it the first thread that comes up.


----------



## Foxman (Jan 25, 2010)

Foxman said:


> I have been looking to add an input to my factory stereo on my 2006 GTO so I can use an IPod, MP3 player, etc.. I have looked all over the place, but all I come up with are designs that use an FM modulator that hooks into the antenna. I would prefer something that allows for a direct input so that the signal quality is better. Any ideas or technical solutions to work around this would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!





HP11 said:


> I can't get it to link for some reason but there's a member here, exwrx, who did a thread called "DIY Aux in w/Pic's". If you search 'Aux' it the first thread that comes up.


Thanks---will check it out!


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

There are many people who have had this done. I thnk there is actually a vender on LS1GTO.com that does it. There is also a DIY guide somewhere also.

Glad to see someone from Coatesville. I grad high school there in 02.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Got it to work!
http://www.gtoforum.com/f41/diy-aux-w-pics-16792/?highlight=aux:cheers


----------



## Foxman (Jan 25, 2010)

jpalamar said:


> There are many people who have had this done. I thnk there is actually a vender on LS1GTO.com that does it. There is also a DIY guide somewhere also.
> 
> Glad to see someone from Coatesville. I grad high school there in 02.


Good to hear from you. Saw you have an event going on at the Sonic in Morgantown. Would like to check it out, but work on a 2 hour call 24/7, so hard to schedule anything. I did check out that forum and it looks promising.


----------

